# What is a False Flag.......



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.wanttoknow.info/falseflag

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_flag

https://www.globalresearch.ca/53-admitted-false-flag-attacks/5432931

*These are just examples....neither intended to *
*be Right/Left or Middle of the road.....*

*Educate yourselves about these.........*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*.......................and just pay attention !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bump



*And it's gunna hurt....!







Hmmmm......what's that above his left glove..TRUM....*


----------

